# farbton/sättigung & rgb?



## patto (16. Juni 2003)

hallo!

ist es möglich ein bild nach einer bestimmten vorgegebenen rgb-farbe (z.b. #666696) einzufärben? danke!


p.s. [videotutorials] ein fettes lob an bubiBohnensack !


----------



## nanda (16. Juni 2003)

Wähle Deine Farbe als Vordergrundfarbe aus.
Erstelle eine neue Ebene.
Fülle diese Ebene mit der Vordergrundfarbe.
Ebenenmodus auf ??? (probier mal selbst)

Die Intensität kannst Du über die Deckkraft der Farbebene beeinflussen.

So würde ich das machen.

Vor Kurzem gab´s auch mal einen Matrixstyle-Einfärb-Thread (@Mods: wenn ich das an dieser Stelle so bezeichnen darf). Der hilft Dir bestimmt auch. Leider habe ich ihn auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juni 2003)

Moin moin,


Erstelle eine Neue Ebene ganz oben in Deinem Ebenen-Fenster
Fülle diese Ebene mit der Farbe Deiner Wahl
Wähle als Ebenenmodus "*Farbe*" aus
Fertig
MfG

ps: Bitte beachte die Netiquette, in Deinem Fall besonders Punkt *12*, danke.

ps²: Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------

